# North and South Korea vow to end Korean War



## TheSiatonist (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm just making sure this isn't some April Fool's thing now that April is almost over.

What do you all think of this?  It comes very surprising to me...

North and South Korean leaders hold historic summit: Live updates



> North and South Korea vowed to formally end the Korean War, 65 years after hostilities ceased, the two countries announced in a joint declaration Friday.


----------



## Box (Apr 27, 2018)

Groundbreaking...  
...the Norwegian Nobel Committee may even award President 0bama a second peace prize after this announcement!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2018)

Except one small issue, ROK was not a signing member. So.... yeah.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2018)

Color me skeptical.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2018)

This morning I watched Kim Jong Un waddle his fat butt across the border with South Korea and shake hands with South Korea's president.  It seriously made me emotional.

I don't know what was more unbelievable to me; that this event actually happened, or that CNN ran an article in which someone publicly credited President Trump for setting the conditions.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> This morning I watched Kim Jong Un waddle his fat but across the border with South Korea and shake hands with South Korea's president.  It seriously made me emotional.
> 
> I don't know what was more unbelievable to me; that this event actually happened, or that CNN ran an article in which someone publicly credited President Trump for setting the conditions.


Agree on the emotional thing, skeptical, but hoping for better.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2018)

Xi may get a Nobel Peace Prize for being the catalyst of Kim's big turnaround.

I don't know about you all, but I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2018)

"Kim and Moon were a-lying in bed...."
"Kim rolled over and dis is what he said..."
"I want to be a united country, I want to be sanction free!"
" want to be free of Trump, why did the Chinese give up on me?"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3515670418492681


----------



## Muppet (Apr 27, 2018)

It's a big deal but I am skeptical. Hopefully, I'm wrong.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2018)

This is my favorite.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 28, 2018)

I thought the handshake and both Presidents stepping onto North and South sides of the border was absolutely brilliant to watch. 

I think it's right for people to be skeptical of what exactly will come of this but all parties, including POTUS, deserve credit for getting this far.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 28, 2018)

It’s a good move on the DPRK’s part to deescalate tensions and make a play to relieve sanctions. They can offer a token arms reduction and remain a nuclear nation while everyone debates the disarmament timeline. They could very well have their cake and eat it too, even if it’s only temporary.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2018)

This is an interesting development. 

Troop Withdrawal on Table If Korea Peace Deal Is Solid: Mattis


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2018)

I wonder how Kim's metamorphosis will translate internally to the people of NK who've lived in darkness and fear for decades? How does that work? Cult zombie today, Gangnum Style tomorrow?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2018)

They might transition to a China model, relative economic freedom with totalitarian government.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> They might transition to a China model, relative economic freedom with totalitarian government.



Possibly...although that might be difficult given the proximity of the two Koreas--SK being so successful and vibrantly Western.


----------



## CDG (May 2, 2018)

NK releases 3 US citizens as a show of sincerity. Good sign.

North Korea reportedly hands Trump another big win by releasing US prisoners


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Possibly...although that might be difficult given the proximity of the two Koreas--SK being so successful and vibrantly Western.



True but if the government said "you can have all the KPOP you want and do whatever...just don't do anything religious or political" I think, considering the current situation, DPRKians would be content with that.


----------



## SaintKP (May 2, 2018)

I'm genuinely curious what was said to Kim or what exactly happened for the complete 180 turn around and like @Ocoka said, how do a people that have been bombarded daily for multiple generations with pro-NK propaganda reconcile that the imperial devils aren't that bad?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> I'm genuinely curious what was said to Kim or what exactly happened for the complete 180 turn around and like @Ocoka said, how do a people that have been bombarded daily for multiple generations with pro-NK propaganda reconcile that the imperial devils aren't that bad?



There's an assumption that the people totally believe it. Remember there's a lot of communication *into* DPRK by NGOs, governments, even people using Chinese cellphone networks so there's something of a counter-balance. Not to mention word of mouth with trusted friends.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> I'm genuinely curious what was said to Kim or what exactly happened for the complete 180 turn around...



I believe Xi had summoned Kim to come to Beijing...and I suspect Xi had
led him to the mountain of reason by explaining, in no uncertain terms, that nuclear belligerency against the U.S. and it's allies was presenting the PRC with a number of problems, including disruption of the long range business plan. I also suspect an ultimatum was given, possibly the threat of withdrawing military support should NK trigger a war. Whatever it was, it was significant enough to cause an astonishing change.


----------



## Grunt (May 2, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> I'm genuinely curious what was said to Kim or what exactly happened for the complete 180 turn around and like @Ocoka said, how do a people that have been bombarded daily for multiple generations with pro-NK propaganda reconcile that the imperial devils aren't that bad?



Their Grandmaster will tell them they aren't bad and since they worship him...they will fall in line like the good sheep they are....


----------



## Gunz (May 3, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Their Grandmaster will tell them they aren't bad and since they worship him...they will fall in line like the good sheep they are....



Yeah, but it makes you wonder what kind of emotions are smoldering under the blanket of oppression. And how many secret enemies has Kim made over the years with his flame thrower executions etc? He has instilled fear...but in doing so he has plenty of reasons to fear reprisal, revolt and assassination. The new cuddle-bear Kim is walking the tightrope.


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah, but it makes you wonder what kind of emotions are smoldering under the blanket of oppression. And how many secret enemies has Kim made over the years with his flame thrower executions etc? He has instilled fear...but in doing so he has plenty of reasons to fear reprisal, revolt and assassination. The new cuddle-bear Kim is walking the tightrope.



No doubt. I have always believed that much of the NK's are doing what they know to do to stay alive and eat. The older generations who have been brainwashed for generations are beginning to die away and the younger generations are being brought up with "under-the-table-technology" being brought in by outside sources. 

Freedom tastes good to those that have never really had it. Once they taste of it and see it's good, they will want more.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (May 29, 2018)

.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2018)

I'm just wondering how long it will take to remove all the mines in the DMZ. That shit will probably take 25 years alone...but the good part is South Korea is about to have a shit load of cheap labor coming their way...we shall see how their middle class likes their sisters and brothers to the North when the bottom starts to fall out... 

"We need a wall" 

That said, it's about fucking time that shit finally got some kinda progress going... I do tend to wonder how this will effect our strategic reach in the area if we start troop withdraws. Back to Japan, or is Thailand going to be the new spot...hell we are selling a fuck load of weapons to Vietnam, maybe, just maybe we can go full retard.

But really, I wonder how this will effect our long term goals in the region, mainly trade and international waters commerce. Just thinking outload.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (May 29, 2018)

.


----------



## DA SWO (May 30, 2018)

CryptoLingUSMC said:


> Reunification, peaceful or otherwise, is a fantasy. North Korean defectors already occupy the lowest level of South Korea's rigid Confucian social hierarchy. Koreans, as a rule, constantly look for reasons to support why someone else is inferior, and simple unsubstantiated gossip is more than enough reason. The two cultures are completely different after so many years of separation, and they would not peacefully coexist. Reunification would collapse the South Korean economy, all former North Koreans would be blamed and civil war would rage for generations.


I think the South would have to feed the North, and slowly annex parts of North Korea.  Otherwise your economic collapse statement happens (look at West Germany/East Germany).


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 2, 2018)

Secretary Pompeo wore Army Men socks to meet with the North Koreans.  Interesting fashion statement.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 2, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> I think the South would have to feed the North, and slowly annex parts of North Korea.  Otherwise your economic collapse statement happens (look at West Germany/East Germany).



I think the South Koreans could quite quickly set up and run farms in the North using modern methods. It's not like there's a lack of land up there. Well I mean some is irradiated, but still.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 20, 2020)

Didn't really see a need to starting a new thread, or putting this in the COVID-19 thread.  This could have a major impact on the whole "peace" thang.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252394647936135170


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2020)

Damn...


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 21, 2020)

*US monitoring intelligence that North Korean leader is in grave danger after surgery*

US monitoring intelligence that North Korean leader is in grave danger after surgery


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 21, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> *US monitoring intelligence that North Korean leader is in grave danger after surgery*
> 
> US monitoring intelligence that North Korean leader is in grave danger after surgery


Wonder who the docs were that actually performed the surgery - were really DPRK (if so, how good are they really) or do you think they brought in some docs, perhaps from China?

I'm sure supreme leader will make a remarkable comeback soon but, if not, I wonder what that succession plan looks like.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 21, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Wonder who the docs were that actually performed the surgery - were really DPRK (if so, how good are they really) or do you think they brought in some docs, perhaps from China?
> 
> Do you think the docs gave it their all?  If they wanted to change things up, maybe they don't do their best work.  The other side of the coin is that they most definitely do their best because if he doesn't make it, they face a firing squad.  Of course, there is the third option, maybe they really adore the man and gave it their all for supreme leader.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure supreme leader will make a remarkable comeback soon but, if not, I wonder what that succession plan looks like.



He doesn’t have a clear successor, from what all I’ve read so far. He’s not even forty yet, so why would he think about that? He hasn’t been the supreme leader for an entire decade yet; coupled with his young age and ruthlessness, I’d say he viewed naming a successor as a threat to his absolute power.

Certain bullshit artists with camera/Twitter access have already reported, then quickly retracted, on Kim being comatose and possibly brain dead. I’ll believe it when they livestream his funeral, offering heartfelt condolences to the brainwashed slaves of the Hermit Kingdom, if then.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2020)

Increasing number of sources are claiming that Rocket Man is on life support.
FWIW His sister is said to be as ruthless as he is and IIRC his younger brother isn't interested (which is probably why he isn't dead).


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 25, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Increasing number of sources are claiming that Rocket Man is on life support.
> FWIW His sister is said to be as ruthless as he is and IIRC his younger brother isn't interested (which is probably why he isn't dead).



No lie, I forgot about her. She’s going to be a force to contend with.

Who wants to wager she enabled his Hennessy and fattening food habits so she could take over upon his early demise?🤣


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 26, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Increasing number of sources are claiming that Rocket Man is on life support.
> FWIW His sister is said to be as ruthless as he is and IIRC his younger brother isn't interested (which is probably why he isn't dead).



Where are these sources? So far the only place I'm seeing this kind of info is floating about on facebook.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 26, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Where are these sources? So far the only place I'm seeing this kind of info is floating about on facebook.


If you don’t like Fox, or the New York Post, you can check in with Reuters. MSNBC has already run and retracted news about this event. But, if you want to avoid US media like the plague, I’d look at Japanese media outlet Shukan Gendai. The Taiwan News cited them as their source. There are also S. Korean news outlets reporting on this, as well.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 26, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> If you don’t like Fox, or the New York Post, you can check in with Reuters. MSNBC has already run and retracted news about this event. But, if you want to avoid US media like the plague, I’d look at Japanese media outlet Shukan Gendai. The Taiwan News cited them as their source. There are also S. Korean news outlets reporting on this, as well.



All Reuters is saying is that the train is at his estate, which is just a rehash of the 38North analysis. Otherwise nada on death. Same with the other majors and the SCMP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 26, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> All Reuters is saying is that the train is at his estate, which is just a rehash of the 38North analysis. Otherwise nada on death. Same with the other majors and the SCMP.


That’s because the death itself is speculation. In every source I’ve read, it’s varying degrees of “his health is dicey.” It’s called the Hermit Kingdom for a damned good reason. Information gets out when the government wants it to.

The one US outlet that rushed to report on his death was MSNBC. They retracted it quickly. There’s one outlet from Asia, a Hong Kong backed news outlet, whose one best source is an exec who has a brother working for the Chinese agency that just dispatched their doctors to look at KJU. They reported “vegetative state.”

The way I read your post, it was that anything to do with KJU at all was only reported on FB. There was a lack of clarity there. Any reputable resources acknowledge how difficult it is to get accurate information from DPRK, and that they don’t know for sure if he’s dead or not. I can’t verify your claim about “all over Facebook” because I choose to limit my time on there, and diving for news info on FB is like riding bareback on a hooker who’s HIV+.

TLDR: The sources are there; the information, however, is sparse.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 26, 2020)

Fair but what I said was that the only place I'd seen reports of death was on facebook. That's why I wanted a source; to see what that source was. What was posted was an uncredited copy paste.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 28, 2020)

In today's update on Rocket Man, there is one person who believes he was wounded in a failed missile test that occurred on 14 Apr, one day before the Day of the Sun celebration. If true, I would hate to be any of the people associated with that failed missile.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> If true, I would hate to be any of the people associated with that failed missile.



Eli Roth's _Hostel_ series would be pretty pale in comparison.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2020)

Why would he be so close to a missile test?

Why wouldn't that have been noticed, even by NGOs?

Wouldn't Trump have tweeted a get well soon if that were the case? OK, that one's tongue in cheek (mostly).

EDIT: A good opinion piece. I Am Kim’s Heart: The Health Status of Chairman Kim Jong Un | 38 North: Informed Analysis of North Korea


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> In today's update on Rocket Man, there is one person who believes he was wounded in a failed missile test that occurred on 14 Apr, one day before the Day of the Sun celebration. If true, I would hate to be any of the people associated with that failed missile.


Karma, she be wicked.
Maybe he festers and dies a slow painful death (or is a quadriplegic).


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Why would he be so close to a missile test?



If it was anything like this he didn't stand a chance.

Disaster at Xichang


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 29, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Why would he be so close to a missile test?
> 
> Why wouldn't that have been noticed, even by NGOs?
> 
> ...



For the record, I personally don't believe that is what happened. That's the reason why I didn't post the link as it's most likely just tabloid garbage. However, as evidenced above, NK has a strong history of failed missile tests.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 29, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> For the record, I personally don't believe that is what happened. That's the reason why I didn't post the link as it's most likely just tabloid garbage. However, as evidenced above, NK has a strong history of failed missile tests.


Agreed. Their Taepodong missiles were dodgy, at best.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 29, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> For the record, I personally don't believe that is what happened. That's the reason why I didn't post the link as it's most likely just tabloid garbage. However, as evidenced above, NK has a strong history of failed missile tests.



It's not a personal hit, more like musings aloud. There are a lot of people throwing out theories without a modicum of basic critical thinking but that's a fun one to pull apart.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2020)

*“Next of Kim”: Is North Korea’s Leader Really Dead? And If So, What Does It Mean to Us?*

bottom line:  there does not appear to be a clear consensus on Li'l Kim's status.



> His no-show at that event, and his lack of public appearances since, has spurred all manner of speculation about his health, whereabouts, and status. Some rumors hold that he is in a persistent vegetative state after a botched cardiovascular surgery. A different story is that he was accidentally wounded during a missile demonstration. And a third theory is that he may have been toppled in a coup. It’s even possible he fell victim to COVID-19… although North Korea has infamously claimed to not have a single case of the virus in their entire country.
> 
> …of course, it’s also entirely possible that he is alive and well, as North Korea claims.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> *“Next of Kim”: Is North Korea’s Leader Really Dead? And If So, What Does It Mean to Us?*
> 
> bottom line:  there does not appear to be a clear consensus on Li'l Kim's status.
> 
> ...


He's too much of an attention whore to be healthy.


----------



## CQB (Apr 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> *“Next of Kim”: Is North Korea’s Leader Really Dead? And If So, What Does It Mean to Us?*
> 
> bottom line:  there does not appear to be a clear consensus on Li'l Kim's status.
> 
> ...


With no clear successor, to avoid a total clusterfuck it would be better he stays around for a little longer.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> *“Next of Kim”: Is North Korea’s Leader Really Dead? And If So, What Does It Mean to Us?*
> 
> bottom line:  there does not appear to be a clear consensus on Li'l Kim's status.
> 
> ...



Haven't read the Coup theory. If you successfully completed a Coup, wouldn't you want the whole world to know?


----------



## Grunt (Apr 30, 2020)

I would like to see in my lifetime a situation where the "independent, new thinkers" in NK would be able to take that country over and get rid of the doughboy and his family. But, I am 53 now and not sure I will see it, but I do plan on living to at least a 100 or so....


----------



## Blizzard (May 1, 2020)

North Korea's Kim Jong Un appears in public, state media says


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> North Korea's Kim Jong Un appears in public, state media says
> 
> View attachment 33660



After they make fertilizer they can play a game of HORSE.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2020)

NK have just said they have severed commutation with SK. 

Let's see China defend NK if they are at war with India.


----------



## Arf (Jun 16, 2020)

N Korea blows up joint liaison office with South




New Mystery Submarine May Have Been Found In North Korea


Things are going well!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 16, 2020)

Arf said:


> N Korea blows up joint liaison office with South
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, ruh roh raggy.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 16, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Uh, ruh roh raggy.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah man. Zoinks is in order.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 16, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> View attachment 34458


Love that, who sells them?


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 16, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Love that, who sells them?


thirtysecondsout.com


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 16, 2020)

North Korea to Send Troops to Disarmed Areas Near Border


----------



## Jaknight (Jun 17, 2020)

Anyone else hear about this? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273437060616065024


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2020)

> XLUUV



I've seen some of her work. Very energetic.


----------



## Dame (Jun 18, 2020)

Every

Fucking

Time...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2020)

We're back to the coma and evil sister taking over. 

Kim Jong-Un 'is in a coma and his sister is set to take control'


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> We're back to the coma and evil sister taking over.
> 
> Kim Jong-Un 'is in a coma and his sister is set to take control'




Wow. This is such a weird saga. This could be anything from "complete fabrication" to "absolute truth," to "the military cabal that really runs nK totally murked L'il Kim and are installing his sister because we think we can control her better." 

Or maybe the sister is more gangster than I'm giving her credit for and she whacked her own brother. 

Who knows...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow. This is such a weird saga. This could be anything from "complete fabrication" to "absolute truth," to "the military cabal that really runs nK totally murked L'il Kim and are installing his sister because we think we can control her better."
> 
> Or maybe the sister is more gangster than I'm giving her credit for and she whacked her own brother.
> 
> Who knows...



I don't think they could write a better afternoon soap opera.  It's beyond crazy.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> We're back to the coma and evil sister taking over.
> 
> Kim Jong-Un 'is in a coma and his sister is set to take control'



Just another phenomenal plot twist on the final season of “Earth.” The writers have really been stepping up their game this year. Guess they didn’t want the show to end like GOT.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> We're back to the coma and evil sister taking over.
> 
> Kim Jong-Un 'is in a coma and his sister is set to take control'


Isn't the daily mail the UK version of the National Enquirer?


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 23, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Isn't the daily mail the UK version of the National Enquirer?



Sometimes. But, I feel they do well most of the time. My own personal opinion.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 23, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Isn't the daily mail the UK version of the National Enquirer?


You're looking for_ The Sun__._


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 24, 2020)

The Daily Mail get a bit hard over the SAS and are pretty quick to publish stories about them without much checking but otherwise they're reasonably OK. Their site and its terrible design probably give it a worse image than it should get.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 24, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Isn't the daily mail the UK version of the National Enquirer?



It could be the National Enquirer and I'd still post it.  Any part of this saga, fiction or non fiction; is worth the chuckle.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 24, 2020)

The thought of "Hair-Boy" being gone gives me something to enjoy and focus on other than COVIDITY and HURRICANES....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

North Korean Weapons Development, yay. But we get a missile test on January 21st.

Kim Jong Un says North Korea is developing tactical nukes, new warheads and a nuclear-powered submarine


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> North Korean Weapons Development, yay. But we get a missile test on January 21st.
> 
> Kim Jong Un says North Korea is developing tactical nukes, new warheads and a nuclear-powered submarine


If I was rocketman I'd launch the bitch towards Hawaii as Biden was taking the oath of office.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> If I was rocketman I'd launch the bitch towards Hawaii as Biden was taking the oath of office.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 11, 2021)

Kim Jong Un promotes himself and tells his sister she hasn't performed well

Kim Jong Un Gets a Promotion, Gives His Sister a Demotion




> SEOUL—Kim Jong Un has given himself a lofty new title and removed his ascendant sister from North Korea’s inner circle of powerful elites.
> 
> On the sixth day of a rare Workers’ Party Congress meeting, Mr. Kim was elevated from chairman to general secretary, a rank previously held by his late father and grandfather. North Korean state media described the role as “the brain of the revolution.” But as a practical matter, Mr. Kim’s control over the cloistered regime remains as absolute as ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 11, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Kim Jong Un promotes himself and tells his sister she hasn't performed well
> 
> Kim Jong Un Gets a Promotion, Gives His Sister a Demotion


Good for Kim he works so hard for the North Koreans he deserves that promotion


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 11, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Kim Jong Un promotes himself and tells his sister she hasn't performed well


What's the over/under on her life expectancy...?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 11, 2021)

BirdUp said:


> On the flip side, this dramatically increases State Dept ability to put indirect pressure on places like North Korea because the Information firehose of the Free world is drifting overhead.



Moving this here as it's more applicable. The issue with holding satellites in one spot means they are much more susceptible to attack from NK most likely through China. It also isn't as easy as a push of a switch to move satellites into a different orbit path.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 11, 2021)

Wait, I thought he was dead?  No??


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2021)

As if on cue...​Kim Jong Un vows to boost nuclear arsenal and bring 'US to its knees'​
​


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2021)

Kim will only respect guys who are bigger badasses than he could ever be. Trump dominated him when they met, made a lapdog out of him.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2021)

Steve1839 said:


> What's the over/under on her life expectancy...?



What's the over/under on method of execution? So many choices...with "flamethrower" we're just at the "F"s.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 21, 2021)

Gunz said:


> Kim will only respect guys who are bigger badasses than he could ever be. Trump dominated him when they met, made a lapdog out of him.



I don't agree. He's provided a perception of that but in the meantime they continued all their development and nothing of any significance was closed down. If Gulf States/Israel was a win then DPRK is a loss imo.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2021)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't agree. He's provided a perception of that but in the meantime they continued all their development and nothing of any significance was closed down. If Gulf States/Israel was a win then DPRK is a loss imo.


I'd put Korea as a tie.  Rhetoric continued at a slower rate, and actual testing slowed down a lot.  
Part of this is just an attempt to get money from us.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2021)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't agree. He's provided a perception of that but in the meantime they continued all their development and nothing of any significance was closed down. If Gulf States/Israel was a win then DPRK is a loss imo.



I wouldn't call it a loss. There was face-to-face dialogue at the DMZ summit between the leaders of the DPRK, ROK and the US for the first time in 66 years. It had an impact. I think Kim is pulling this bullshit now because Trump is out and he thinks Biden is a weak suck who'll remove sanctions.


----------

